# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Jeta E Studenteve Shqiptare Ne Kohen E Ardhshme

## Kuksjan_forever

*Pershendetje te gjithe studenteve qe ndodhen jashtshtetit!Siç dihet nje pjese e mire e studenteve shqiptare studiojne jashtshtetit dhe presin qe te gjithe nje dite e me pare te perfundojne shkollen e te perqafojne dhe ato nje pune, si te gjithe te tjeret!Sipas burimeve te ministrise se jashme studiojne rreth 15000 studente dhe 5000 prej ketyre mbarojne kete vit!Kur te mbarojne shkollen keto studenta si do ti behet halli ,nderkohe qe ne shqiperi nuk ka pune?Mos ndoshta keto studente duhet te formojne ndonje parti qe ti mbroje ato?Gje qe e cila kohet e fundit ne shqiperi eshte bere shume shqetsuese dhe sipas jush cila do te ishte rruge zgjidhja?*

Me resepkt Fatri

----------

